

Real Hope - awicklander
http://projectidealism.com/posts/2013/6/12/hope

======
darxius
You know, I'd go so far as to say:

Edward Snowden === Hope

Very nice poster. I was just thinking I'd like to have a hard copy poster of
that style with all of history's important whistle blowers.

